# He says he wants me back but I'm scared.



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the history. We agreed it was over. That we had nothing in common ... we determined this twice because we already tried to reconcile before! Then, after the very last conversation we had, I was telling my Grandparents why we split and why we couldn't make up ... and I realized something. We do have quite a bit in common. We just stopped sharing those things with each other and stopped appreciating each other. Every problem we had was fixable it seemed. My Grand-dad told me that I had to tell my H that because how could I truly move on otherwise? 
So, without expecting it to make a difference, I told my H we needed to talk. I told him that I readily admitted to all the problems we had. I knew our marriage had gotten bad. I told him about how I felt we shared common interests and how we stopped sharing them. I used specific examples and readily admitted how some was my fault. I told him that I had been working on changing some things about myself that he made me see and that I hadn't liked... for me, not for him. I also told him that I would accept if he didn't feel the same way. That I had no intention of pestering him or begging. I just couldn't move forward without being honest.
He went away saying he'd think about it and I did as I promised. I never mentioned it again. I only communicated with him in regards to our child. But weeks later (many weeks), he asks me if I want to work things out and tells me that he does want too. 
I have to admit I'm a little scared. I'm doing okay these days. My self reflection has resulted in me finally being happy with who I am as a person. I had accepted it was over and was finally okay. What if this fails too? What if in a few months I'm right back to where I was before? I was just miserable when we separated. I know I have to try because I could never live with myself if I let the man I love go when there is a hope of getting him back and building an even happier life together.


----------



## manny1 (Nov 9, 2010)

you two should go to counseling but don't move back together yet see how it goes first


----------

